# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأربعاء ١٦ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم الاربعاء 16 اكتوبر 2019

صحيفة الصدى 
عصام الحاج يفتح بلاغآ ضد الاتحاد ويطعن في عمومية المريخ 
ايت عبدالملك : سنواصل الاعداد البدني ونامل عودة المصابيين والدوليين
ابوعشرين : جاهزون للقاء العبور امام تنزانيا .. ومباراتان في الممتاز اليوم

صحيفة الزعيم 
طعن من رمز مريخي يهدد قيام عمومية النظام الاساسي
المجلس يقدم الدعوة لقيام الجمعية .. شكوك واتهامات بعد سقوط اسماء مستوفية الشروط
المريخ يواصل التحضيرات المكثفة لرحلة دارفور وآيت يؤكد : لن نخوض اي مباراة ودية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتفي بمران صباحي بملعب الصحافة

المكتب الاعلامي

اخضع الجهاز الفني لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ بقيادة الجزائري آيت عبدالملك والطاقم المعاون ،اللاعبين الي تدريب وحيد صباح الثلاثاء استعداداً لمباراة حي الوادي نيالا المقرر لها الثاني والعشرين من إكتوبر الجاري بملعب نيالا وشهد المران الذي جري بملعب الصحافة بالخرطوم تواجد 17 لاعبا منهم 4 من فريق الشباب بالنادي وغاب عنه السماني الصاوي بسبب الالتهاب ،وركز المدرب الجزائري آيت عبدالملك علي تدريبات الكرة وخصص المران بالكامل للعمل الخططي والتكتيكي خاصة التركيز علي اللعب من لمسه واحدة وعدم تاخيرها مع تمرير الكرة للجناح بدقة وضرورة عكس الكرة بسرعه وتحديد لاعب بعينه ليسدد في المرمي، وقد ادي الاعيون التدريبات بروح عالية ونفذوا توجيهات المدرب الجزائري الذي عمد الي إيقاف المران اكثر من مرة ،واعتمد الجهاز الفني علي تنويع التدريبات بالكرة ووضع تكتيكات مختلفة تساعد اللاعببن علي تقديم كل ماعندهم...وعقب نهاية المران خاطب المدير الفني اللاعبين مطالبا بضروة تجويد الأداء وتقديم كل مايمكن خلال التدريبات حتي يحقق الفريق الانتصار في الجولات المقبلة علي صعيد الدوري السوداني الممتاز كما قام الجزائري خلال المحاضرة بمراجعة خطط اللعب والمهام المطلوبة من الجميع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائري سنواصل الإعداد البدني ونأمل عود المصابين والدوليين

قال الجزائري آيت عبدالملك إن تمارين الفريق الصباحية والمسائية تسير بصورة جيدة منذ إنطلاقها يوم السبت الماضي موضحا إنخراط اللاعبين في تدريبات صالة لتقوية العضلات كاشفا عن تواصل التمارين الصباحية والمسائية وأشار إلى ان التحضيرات السابقة لم تكن مكتملة وحول غياب عناصر المنتخب أوضح انه لا يضر بالإعداد مشيرا إلى ان التدريبات مستمرة بالعناصر الموجودة وأضاف الجزائري ان عودة اللاعبين المصابين التكت وضياء الدين تتم بصورة تدريجية، وكشف ان شعور اللاعبين بالإرهاق طبيعي لما يبذلونه من مجهودات موضحا انه طلب من الادارة توفير بعض المعينات خاصة ان التدريبات قوية والفريق مقبل على مباريات قوية و أوضح الجزائري ان متوسط الميدان عماد الصيني يتم حاليا تكثيف العلاج له حتي يكون حاضرا، مؤكدا ان الطبيب هو من يحدد عودة اللاعب وابان ان تدريبات صالة الجيم تساعد في التقليل من إصابات اللاعبين، وحول إمكانية إجراء مباراة ودية أكد الجزائري انه غير وارد لتجنب الإصابات وارهاق اللاعبين وألمح إلى ان الجهاز الفني سيقوم بتخفيف التدريبات لكي يكون اللاعبين حاضرون بدنيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 

عصام الحاج يقسو علي إتحاد الكرة ويتحدث بلغة المستندات والشهود

وجّه القيادي السابق بنادي المريخ عصام الحاج اتهامًا لاتحاد كرة القدم الحالي، موضحًا أنّ المجلس الحالي فاز في الانتخابات السابقة عن طريق الرشاوي والفساد الكبير الذي صاحب العملية الانتخابية.

وقال عصام الحاج في تصريحٍ مقتضبٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه يملك مستندات وشهود عيان لذلك.

وأعلن عن اتخاذه خطوة جديدة بفتحِ بلاغٍ لنيابة الفساد ضد اتحاد الكرة.

وتابع” هناك أموالاً طائلة دفعت من أجلّ أنّ يفوز كمال شداد بمنصب رئيس اتحاد الكرة ، ونحن نملك مستندات ولدينا إثباتات للتدخل السافر من قبل الأجهزة الحزبية وجهاز الأمن وأمانة الرياضة في الانتخابات التي جرت باتحاد الكرة”.

وقال عصام الحاج إنّه سيفتح بلاغًا ضد الاتحاد غدًا الأربعاء بعدما اكتملت كلّ المستندات.

وفي أكتوبر من العام الماضي، فاز كمال شداد بمنصب رئيس اتحاد الكرة قائدًا لمجموعة النهضة والإصلاح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدثر خيري : النظام الأساسي يتماشى مع متطلبات الفيفا
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري إنّ مشروع النظام الأساسي يجيء تماشيًا مع متطلبات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا”، مؤكّدًا أنّه بات ضرورة للتروبج للأنشطة الرياضية واستمرارية التطوّر وتحديد الواجبات والحقوق والمسؤوليات، كاشفًا عن وجود تضليل وصفه بالمتعمّد بشأن مسودّة النظام الأساسي.

وجاء ذلك على هامش ندوة مفتوحة أقامها التجمّع المريخي للتغيير عقدت أمس ”الثلاثاء” بنادي المريخ حول مشروع مسودّة النظام الأساسي.

وأقرّ خيري أنّ هناك تضليل متعمّد حول جزئيات المشروع المطروح، ما يتطلّب الوقفة والتوضيح.

وتابع” أبواب مشروع النظام الأساسي واضحة، ولم تغفل أيّ شيء، وفتحت الباب على مصرعيه امام الروابط والمجالس، وأنّ مبدأ المشاركة من المبادئ الأساسية في الحوكمة الرشيدة”.

وشدّد مدير تنفيذي نادي المريخ على أنّ باب العضوية ما زال مفتوحًا أمام الجميع داخل وخارج السودان.

ويسود الجدل حول مسودّة النظام الأساسي، وترى مجموعة أنّها مليئة بالعيوب والأخطاء وتحتاج إلى التنقيح، فيما ترى مجموعة أخرى ضرورة التوافق عليها وحسم الأمر في الجمعية العمومية.

وحدّد مجلس المريخ في بعيد ورشة رابطة قطر التي جرت الأربعاء الماضي موعدًا جديدًا تم التوافق عليه وهو التاسع عشر من أكتوبر الجاري.

ومع تبقى أربعة أيام على إجراء الجمعية العمومية للنظام الأساسي، دفع عددًا من أقطاب النادي بخطابٍ إلى مفوضية هيئة الشباب والرياضة طالبوا خلالها بإيقاف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية.

وأكّد مدثر خيري في كلمة أمس ”الثلاثاء” أنّ الاتحاد الأفريقي طالبهم بتطبيق شروط الترخيص والتي من بينها إجازة النظام الأساسي، مؤكّدًا أنّ”كاف” هدّد النادي بسحبه من البطولة الأفريقية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة تنزانيا ظهر اليوم برئاسة باني
Hisham Abdalsamad 

تعقد اللجنة المنظمة المحلية لمباراة المنتخب الوطني الأول ونظيره التنزاني في إياب تصفيات الشان يوم الجمعة المقبل 18 أكتوبر 2018م 

تعقد اللجنة اجتماعها  ظهر اليوم بمقر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، برئاسة المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة – رئيس لجنة المسابقات – ونائبه الاستاذ حسين محمد حسن السيد (أبوقبة)، والأمين العام للاتحاد الدكتور حسن أبوجبل، والأمين العام لنادي المريخ، والجهات ذات الصلة

وذلك من أجل التأمين على كافة الجوانب التنظيمية للمباراة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار رفع درجات المحاذير ، جراء العقوبات التي توالت وآخرها غرامة الفيفا للاتحاد السوداني (30) ألف دولار بسبب مباراة السودان وتشاد...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة شؤون اللاعبين: أيّ لاعبٍ عقده ينتهي في أكتوبر يحق له الانتقال لأيّ نادٍ

كشفت لجنة شؤون اللاعبين باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن قرارها بشأن اللاعبين الذين تنتهي عقوداتهم في أكتوبر الجاري، لافتًا إلى أنّ ما صدر مؤخرًا لا يعنيها.

و”السبت”، أصدر اتحاد الكرة قرارًا قضى بأنّ أيّ لاعب انتهى عقده مع ناديه ي أو قبل فترة التسجيلات في يوليو 2019، ولم يجدّد عقده يوقف نشاطه إذا كان يلعب لناديه السابق، وأنّ أيّ محترف ينتهي عقده بالفترة ما بين أكتوبر وحتى نهاية ديسمبر يجوز له اللعب مع ناديه حتى ديسمبر 2019م ، على أن يدفع له ناديه أجراً ضعف المنصوص عليه في العقد.

وأشار الاتحاد إلى أنّ أيّ لاعب انتهت فترة تسجيله أو ستنتهي في أو قبل ديسمبر 2019م، يواصل اللعب مع ناديه حتى التسجيلات القادمة ويطلق سراحه عندها.

وقال القيادي الذي فضّل حجب اسمه لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ لجنة شؤون اللاعبين لا علاقة لها بما صدر من مؤخرًا بشأن وضعية اللاعبين.

وأضاف” اللجنة أشارت إلى أنّ أيّ لاعب ينتهي عقده في أكتوبر يحق له الانتقال إلى أيّ نادٍ حسب اللوائح الدولية”.

ومن المنتظر أنّ تبدأ التسجيلات في يناير المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي بالهلال عصر الأربعاء 
المنتخب الأول يتدرب ويعكسر بكورال وبرقو يخاطب اللاعبين 
#صفحه_المنتخب_الوطني
أدى المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم مراناً عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصراً على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم في الخرطوم2 تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش وطاقمه المعاون بقيادة الكابتن معتصم خالد المدرب المساعد، والمدرب العام الكابتن خالد بخيت، ووجد المنتخب دعم تشجيعي كبير بقيادة المشجع القومي فضل الله الصحاف وحضور إعلامي مميز بعدد من القنوات والصحفيين، واشتمل المران على تدريبات تخصصية في معالجة العكسيات وإحسان ختام الهجمة، بالاضافة إلى تمارين تكتيكية مختلفة وبدنية متنوعة، وشرّف المران الدكتور حسن محمد عبدالله برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، الذي خاطب اللاعبين في نهاية الحصة التدريبية آملاً لهم التوفيق، ومناشداً ببذل كل مابوسعهم لأجل العبور إلى نهائيات الشان، وتأكيد التواجد للمرة الثانية في المحفل القاري الكبير، وشكر الجميع على الجهود المبذولة مبيناً ان التداعي كبير جداً لهذه المباراة في الوسائط الاعلامية والاجتماعية.. وشرف المران أيضاً القطب الرياضي صابر شريف الخندقاوي ، والمهندس عزالدين الحاج رئيس هيئة تراخيص الاندية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، والاستاذ الصحفي معتصم محمود.. يذكر ان المنتخب سيؤدي مرانه الرئيسي عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر الاربعاء 16 أكتوبر 2019م في استاد الهلال بأمدرمان، وانخرط صقور الجديان في معسكر مقفول بفندق كورال في الخرطوم عقب مران الثلاثاء .. 
#شجع_صقور_الجديان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الأمس 

 في السلك 
بابكر سلك 

 الكسكتة لي مراحها
 *اليومين شايف الميديا كلها شغالة بموضوع امريكا ده
 *وفي ناس قالوا بعد التجميد في تمديد
 *وناس قالوا بعد التمديد في طلب حضور
 *اذا صح كل ذلك
 *يبقى الكاوبوي ماغريب في بلد الكاوبويات
 *والكسكتة لي مراحها
 *الله يكضب الشينة
 *لكن يا حسين الجريف سرك باتع
 *تلحقني وتنجدني
 *مفروض تسوي ليك قبة في قوس خط طمنطاشر
 *دي دعوة شنو دي الزي الطلقة دي
 *لكن والله يا حسين الجريف
 *بعد شطب كولا وشطبك
 *كردنة الا يجيب دبابات يلعبها دفاع
 *والدبابات بتجيب المشاكل
 *لأنها تقيلة وما بتلف سريع
 *والدبابات في المجموعات بتعمل البلنتيات
 *وبدون بلنتيات الحال مايل
 *اللـه يستر
 *المهم
 *تستمر جلسات الادارة القانونية في مراجعة التوصيات والملاحظات علي النظام الاساسي التي رفعتها اللجنة المنوط بها ذلك
 *وبهذه المناسبة بلغني من الحبيب الفريق منصور انو او انهم ماخدين مني على خاطرهم شوية بسبب ما سطرته في هذا الشأن قبل ايام
 *لعل الانسب كان وجود كلمة )بعض( في تلك الجملة يا سعادتو
 *اما كلمة )يجهلوا( فهي اطلقت للتعبير عن فعل لا عن صفة لاسمح الله
 *وعلي كل لك ولكم العتبى حتى ترضوا
 *فنحن جينا المريخ صغاااار ما جينا كبار
 *لذا تربينا على ادب المريخ الذي يلزمنا باحترام القامات عندنا وتوقيرها
 *وتاني اقدم العتبى حتى بعد أن ترضوا
 *نرجع للموضوع
 *بعض تلك الملاحظات كان مناسباً ومنطقياً ومنسجماً مع الانظمة الاساسية  للفيفا وللاتحاد السوداني ومحققاً للحوكمة التي ترسخ لمريخ الدولة الحديثة.
 *لذا اخذنا به بكل رحابة صدر
 *وبعضها الآخر كان غير ذلك
 *لذا استبعدناه بكل احترام وتقدير للذين قدموا مقترح التعديلات
 *وكان العمل يجري برحابة صدر دون ادنى انتماء او ولاء الا للمريخ
 *لدرجة اننا وقفنا كثيراً وانتقدنا بعض المواد التي لم يمسها مقترح التعديل
 *لأننا ايقنا أن هذه القراءة الاخيرة مسؤولية كبيرة على عاتقنا امام الكيان الكبير
 *وازيدكم علماً
 *هذا النظام الاساسي هو دستور وقانون
 *ومن خصائص القاعدة القانونية العموم والتجرد
 *بمعنى أنها لاتخاطب انساناً بعينه ولا تتناول واقعة محددة
 *وهذا ما قام عليه هذا النظام الاساسي برغم توهم البعض بأنه قد تم تفصيله على اشخاص بعينهم
 *يعين بعضهم ويحارب بعضهم الآخر!!
 *ومن الموجهات الجميلة والرائعة التي وقفت عندها طويلاً
 *تقليص سلطات الرئيس والعمل بنظام حاكمية المجلس والذي تحكمه بدورة الجمعية العمومية العظيمة
 *يعني الديمقراطية اصبحت واقعاً بالمريخ
 *ادهشت الذين كانوا يروها استحالة
 *قبل أن تدهشنا نحن الذين نادينا بها في زمن الدكتاتورية
 *ويا حليل الدكتاتورية
 *هي ذاتها بقت أهـ وييين يا
 *ايها الناس
 *نسأل الـله أن يعين اهل المريخ على التوافق إن لم يكن الاتفاق
 *وان يسهل خطواتنا على طريق اجازة النظام الاساسي الديمقراطي المحترم
 *وألا يعيد علينا عهود التيه وامانة الشباب وتدخلات السلطة في شأننا
 *ايها الناس
 *إن تنصروا اللـه ينصركم
 *آها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت يا والينا
 *ناس مركز شباب ام درمان هيلنا
 *رفعوا الامر للكبير يا والينا
 *لا اشتغل بينا
 *لارد علينا ولا عبر سواد عينينا
 *الزول عميق ولا شنو يا والينا؟؟؟
 *جري ايه يا كبييييير
 *اهييييي
 *أُمال أيه؟!
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال الحفرة البحفروا فيها تلتين سنة بتكون عميييقة  ومابتتردم بين يوم وليلة..اردموا حبة حبة وفكوا فيها الموية ومندلوا  كوييييس عشان ما تتهتك بيكم تأني
 والى لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
كبد الحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم 

 ملاهي اتحاد التخلف 


  ملاهي الاتحاد الحالي وعجائبه لا تنتهي إلا لتتجدد , ومنها طريقة تعامله  مع الأوضاع التي نشأت عقب إقدام الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم على تعديل  موسمه التنافسي , إبتداءً من الموسم الماضي ليبدأ في منتصف العام , ليلعب  بذات الطريقة التي ينظم بها الإتحاد الأوروبي بطولتيه..
 فشل الإتحاد  السوداني في ترتيب أموره في مايتعلق بالإضراب الناشئ عن قرار اصدره الكاف  وقضى بإنهاء الموسم الماضي بنهاية شهر مايو , سيما في مايتعلق بفترتي  الإنتقال بالإتحاد السوداني , بعد ان اختلفت تواقيتهما تبعاً لإختلاف  تواقيت موسم الكاف ..
 حدث ذلك مع ان الإتحاد الإفريقي أخطر إتحاداته  الوطنية كلها قبل عامين كاملين بالتعديلات التي سيجريها على تواقيت بطولاته  في موسمين متتاليين ..
 تعاملت معظم الإتحادات الوطنية الإفريقية مع  الأمر بجدية , وتحسبت له بإصدار روزنامة كاملة لموسمي الإنتقال الخاصة  باللاعبين ما خلا إتحاد التخلف الذي مارس أسوأ أنواع التخبط في الملف  المذكور ليتسبب في مشاكل عديدة للأندية مع لاعبيها ..
 الدليل على ذلك  ما حدث في الموسم الحالي حينما اعلن الإتحاد انطلاق فترة إنتقالاته النصفية  في الثلاثين من اكتوبر الجاري , بعد ان أقر في السابق استمرار عقودات  اللاعبين مطلقي السراح حتى التاريخ المذكور..
 فجأة عدل الإتحاد توقيت  فترة الإنتقالات المقبلة واجلها من نهاية اكتوبر حتى شهر يناير المقبل  لتبرز مشاكل كبيرة تتعلق بإنتهاء عقود عدد كبير من اللاعبين بنهاية الشهر  الجاري..
 للمخارجة من تلك الورطة الكبيرة اصدر الإتحاد تعميماً جديداً  بخصوص عقودات اللاعبين وتسجيلاتهم جاء فيه مايلي : نسبة للغط الذي يدور حول  تسجيلات وعقودات اللاعبين المحترفين والهواة يوضح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم الآتي :
 1/ اي لاعب انتهى عقده مع ناديه في او قبل فترة  التسجيلات الأخيرة (يوليو2019) ولم يجدد عقده او يقيد في نادي آخر يوقف  نشاطه إذا كان يلعب لناديه السابق..
 2/ اي محترف ينتهي عقده بالفترة  مابين اكتوبر وحتى نهاية ديسمبر - اي قبل فترة التسجيلات القادمة - يجوز له  اللعب مع ناديه حتى ديسمبر 2019م على ان يدفع له اجراٌ ضعف المنصوص عليه  في العقد..
 3/ اي لاعب انتهت فترة تسجيله او ستنتهي في او قبل ديسمبر  2019م يواصل اللعب مع ناديه حتى التسجيلات القادمة ويطلق سراحه عندها ,  علما انه وبحسب لائحة انتقالات اللاعبين الصادرة من الإتحاد فإن اي لاعب تم  تسجيله في فترة الإنتقالات الأخيرة (يوليو2019) ستكون فترة قيده 3 سنوات  وليست 4 , واي إعادة قيد خلال فترة تسجيله او بعد انتهاء فترته ستكون سنتين  فقط لنفس النادي وذلك في كل فترة ينوي التجديد بها..
 حدث ذلك بمنشور  حمل توقيع الأمين العام وقيل إنه صدر بتعليمات مباشرة من رئيس الإتحاد  السوداني , مع ان لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين في الاتحاد السوداني اصدرت قبل فترة  قصيرة قراراً قضى بعدم مشاركة اي لاعب مع ناديه , حال انتهاء عقده بنهاية  شهر اكتوبر إلا إذا تم تمديد العقد امامها ..
 تم نسخ القرار بجرة قلم ,  وبكل تأكيد لن نسمع اي احتجاج او تعليق من رئيس اللجنة الدكتور امين  الجابري , ولاغرابة لأننا لم نسمع له حديثاً ولم نقرأ له تصريحاً منذ ان  تولى رئاسة اللجنة بوصفه نائباً لرئيس الإتحاد!..
 لجنة الجابري نفسه  متخلفة وغير مواكبة للمستجدات التي طرأت على انظمة الإنتقالات , وجعلت  التعاقدات المحلية تتم الكترونياً وإلا لما نصت في قرارها الفضيحة على  ضرورة ان يتم تمديد العقود (امامها) وكأنها كاتب عرضحالات يجلس امام إحدى  المحاكم ..
 السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوة يتعلق بالمسببات التي تجعل الإتحاد يدس انفه في العلاقات التعاقدية التي تجمع الأندية بلاعبيها..
 لماذا يتحشر في ما لا يعنيه ولا يخصه طالما ان العقد شريعة المتعاقدين ؟..
 كيف سيفرض على اللاعبين الذين تنتهي عقودهم بنهاية ديسمبر ان يلعبوا لأنديتهم حتى نهاية العام ؟..
 انتهاء العقد الموقع بين اللاعب والنادي يعني نهاية العلاقة بين الطرفين ,  فكيف ولماذا يفرض الإتحاد عليهما ان يستمرا فيها برغم أنفيهما ؟..
 وكيف وبأي قانون يفرض على الأندية ان تضاعف مرتبات اللاعبين في شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر؟..
 إذا أصر الإتحاد على ذلك الشرط الغريب فعليه ان يتحمل قيمة المرتبات  الإضافية من ميزانيته لأن غالب الأندية لن تستطيع سدادها , تبعاً لفقرها  المدقع..
 الأخطر من ذلك .. كيف سيتعامل الإتحاد مع اللاعبين الذين لايرغبون في مواصلة نشاطهم مع أنديتهم بعد إنتهاء عقودهم ؟..
 ماهي الآلية التي سيلزمهم بها للعب إذا رفضوا الإستمرار؟..
 الجزئية الأكثر غرابة في القرار المعيب تتعلق بإقدام الإتحاد على تقليص  فترة قيد اللاعبين الذين وقعوا عقوداً تمتد اربع سنوات في فترة الإنتقالات  الماضية الى ثلاث سنوات بما يشبه قانون قرقوش!..
 ما دخل الإتحاد بتلك العقود الرضائية الملزمة للطرفين كي يحذف منها عاماً كاملاً بلا اي مبرر معقول؟..
 وكيف يفرض على اللاعبين والأندية ان تقتصر عقود بعض اللاعبين على عامين فقط حال الإتفاق على تمديدها ؟..
 تلك الخرمجة العجيبة والغريبة تليق تماماً بإتحاد الجهل والتخلف والفساد  والتسلط وأجزم صادقاً انها لايمكن ان تحدث في اي مكان آخر ما خلا السودان  !..
 اجتمع الجهل والعناد وعدم المواكبة للتشريعات التي تحكم كرة القدم  الإحترافية مع الدكتاتورية والفساد , فأنتجت خليطاً غير متجانس من التخلف  والغباء الإداري المطبق..
 لك الله يارياضة السودان..
 آخــــــر الحقــــــــائـــــــق
  التوجيه الصادر من رئيس الإتحاد بخصوص مقاضاة شركة سوداني بسبب عدم  إلتزامها بنصوص عقد الرعاية الذي يربطها بالإتحاد كان سيصبح منطقياً لو اتى  من اي شخص آخر بخلاف د. كمال شداد..
 من يدعي الحرص على اموال إتحاده سرب مبلغ عشرين الف دولار من اموال الإتحاد لزوجته !..
 وصمت على تعدي مستشاره على مبلغ عشرة آلآف دولار سلمت إليه  بغرض تحويلها الى مدرب المنتخب ..
 بل غطى على فساد المستشار المزوراتي وسجل المبلغ المختلس عهدةً شخصية عليه , وحرص على إخفائها في ميزانية 2018..
 لاحقاً سهل لمستشاره الفاسد الحصول على 28 الف دولار (على هيئة مكافأة وكلفة تذاكر سفر) كي يمكنه من رد المبلغ المختلس!..
 هل كانت لسفريات المستشار الفاسد اي علاقة بعمله مع الإتحاد؟..
 هل تم التصديق عليها بواسطة مجلس الإدارة ؟..
 شداد آخر من يحق له التشدق بالحديث عن حفظ اموال الإتحاد ..
 منح شخصاً لاعلاقة له بالإتحاد ستين الف جنيه ويزعم انه حريص على المال العام!..
 مانكتبه عن الإتحاد لايقبل النفي , ولا يحتمل الإنكار..
 نطالب الإتحاد بمقاضاتنا مثلما فعل مع شركة سوداني .. ولن يستطيع!..
 شداد فاسد , وإتحاده غارق في الفساد حتى أذنيه ومن يدافع عن الفاسدين أفسد منهم ..
 بالطبع نحن لانهتم بعواء الأسافير , ولن نمنح الباحثين عن الشهرة مرادهم ..
 العاوز يشتهر يمشي يفتش الشهرة بعيد بعيد!..
 جميعة المريخ العمومية المعلنة يوم 19 الجاري مخالفة للنظام الأساسي للنادي..
 إذا اراد المجلس عقدها بطريقة قانونية فعليه ان يعلن جدول اعمالها قبل شهر من تاريخ إعلانها..
 اي طعن يتم تقديمه للمفوضية سيتسبب في تأجيلها ..
 الصحيح والطبيعي ان تعقد بموجب النظام الأساسي الساري حالياً , وبذات الإجراءات التي عقدت بها الجمعية التي اتت بالمجلس المنتخب
 مجلس لايحترم النظام الأساسي لناديه لا يستحق ان ينال شرف حكم النادي..
 ماذا نتوقع من مجلس ولد مقطوع الرأس ,ويتحكم فيه إداري مبتدئ , يحمل مؤهلاً متوسطاً في الموجات الصوتية ؟..
 من يدعى بالخبير صاغ مسودة تعديلات تذخر بالأشعار والأناشيد..
 هل سمعتم من قبل بقانون او دستور وردت فيه قصائد؟..
 القص واللصق طبيعي , ممن لايمتلك اي خبرات قانونية او إدارية تمنحه حق المساهمة في إدارة نادٍ بحجم المريخ..
 آخر خبــــر : من لايعرف الفوارق الهيكلية بين الأندية والإتحادات عليه ان  يجلس في الصفوف الخلفية حتى يتبصر ويتعلم أبجديات الإدارة ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 الظلم ظلمات


 بالأمس استمعت لمقاطع صوتية لمدير الكرة السابق اكرم خيري خلال لقائه مع اذاعة (هلا 96) برفقة الزميل الاستاذ حسن فاروق.
  إفادات أكرم أتت لافته لشخصي، و ذلك لانها أتت بصفته مديرا للكرة (مقال  مؤخرا بتهمة قيادة التمرد)، ثم بصفته الرئيس المكلف حاليا لتنظيم التحالف  المريخي الذي يشكل أحد مكونات المجلس الحالي.
 حديث أكرم لم يخرج من  إطار سبغ المجلس بسمة الفشل، و أن يشهد شاهد من داخل المنظومة لهو دليل كاف  لإدانة المجلس و كل العاملين فيه، كما أن حديثه، و هو القريب للغاية من  فريق الكرة، يوضح حجم المأساة بجلاء، علي عكس بعض عضوية المجلس من  (الأبواق) التي أدمنت الكذب الصراح و مغالطة الحقائق الماثلة للعيان و  تصوير المريخ و كأنه بخير و أن المجلس يتعرض لحملة تخذيل و تهويل للأخبار  السالبة.
 خيري ذكر بعظمة لسانه بأنه عاني ما عاني في توفير مياة  التدريبات، ناهيك عن النثريات و الرواتب و توفير السكن المناسب لنجوم  الفريق!!
 كما أن شهادة أكرم في حق أخلاق اللاعبين و في حق المدرب  ابراهومه لهي شهادة تأريخية بالبراءة من تهمة التمرد و محاولة رمي الفشل  الاداري علي الجهاز الفني.
 خيري أقر بمساهمات الكابتن ابراهومة حتي و  هو خارج الإطار الفني للأحمر، و هذه المعلومة تحديدا غائبة عن أغلب جمهور  المريخ الذي لا يعرف مقدار العشق الذي يحمله القائد السابق لفريقه.
  ابراهومة لعب دورا مؤثرا في استقدام أغلب النجوم لفريق المريخ، و دوما ما  كانت مساهماته المالية حاضرة في كل المجالس و الأوقات سواء أن كان قريبا  منها أم لا.
 ديون ابراهومة خلال عهده مع مجلس الفشل فاقت نصف  المليار، و هذا بدون رواتبه و مخصصاته المستحقة، و حتي الآن لم ينل منها  مليما واحدا، بل ناله جزاء ذلك الاتهام بتحريض اللاعبين علي التمرد و  الإقالة لحساب أحد المغمورين الذين لا يملكون معشار ما يملكه هوما من خبرات  و قدرات و محبة في قلوب جماهير المريخ كافة.
 نبضات متفرقة
 قبل أسبوعين من الآن، طالبت جماهير المريخ عبر هذه الزاوية بمقاطعة المهزلة المسرحية المسماة بجمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي.
  مطالبتي يومها لم تأت بسبب اختلافي مع المجلس أو كراهيتي الشخصية لعضويته،  لأنني سببتها بداخل المقال و أبنت فيه مدي الكلفتة و الخرمجة و الاستخفاف  الذي يتعامل به هذا المجلس مع دستور المريخ و عضوية الجمعية.
 و ها  هي الأيام تثبت الآن للكافة الدرجة التي ولغ فيها المجلس بالإستخفاف  بالجمهور و الطريقة القبيحة التي أصدر بها كشوفات أعضائه و اسقاط اسماء  غالبيتهم مع الاصرار علي دوس القوانين بإبعاد المفوضية و محاولة إدارة  الجمعية من داخل عضويتها و هو الأمر الذي لم يسبقه فيه الاتحاد العام بذات  نفسه!
 مجلس الفشل، أخرج الكشوفات و اعتمدها منفردا، ثم لبس عمامة  القاضي للنظر في الطعون و البت فيها، و قرر إدارة الجمعية من الداخل قبل أن  تنتخب الجمعية لجنة انتخابات أو بقية اللجان العدلية؟!
 فهل بالله عليكم هنالك عبث أكثر من هذا؟
 المجلس بذات نفسه اعتمدته المفوضية، و بعد عام و نيف قرر بمحض ارادته عدم وصايتها عليه أو علي جمعياتها؟
  مؤلم حقا أن يشارك و يبارك رئيس اللجنة القانونية مولانا علي البلولة في  مثل هذا الهراء القانوني خاصة بعد أن أفاد بحق المفوضية الاشرافي خلال ورشة  النظام الأخيرة قبل أيام.
 كنا سنقبل أن تدير المفوضية الجمعية لحين  انتخاب لجنة انتخابات ثم تتنحي الأولي خلال الجمعية، لكننا الآن ننظر بعين  الرثاء لهذا الغثاء الذي لن يمر في دولة القانون و الطعون.
 الاتحاد العام و الذي يملك نظام أساسي مجاز من الفيفا  لم يغبط حق المفوضية في انتخابات 2017!!
 أيامها تابعنا العبث القانوني الذي قامت به لجنة الانتخابات بقيادة عبدالعزيز تعاونية مما أدي لتجميد الرياضة السودانية ككل.
  ما حدث  في انتخابات الاتحاد العام الحالي كان بتولي معتصم جعفر (رئيس  الاتحاد العام وقتها) رئاسة الجلسة ثم السماح للمفوضية بإدارة الجلسة لحين  انتخاب لجنة انتخابات و من ثم تنحي المفوضية للجنة المذكورة لتواصل عملها.
 هذا هو عين ما كان يجب أن يحدث في المريخ بدلا من تجاهل المفوضية و عقد جمعية باطلة بدون أي جهة تشرف عليها.
 كل ما ستفرزه هذه الجمعية الباطلة فهو باطل.
 لجنة الانتخابات و باقي اللجان كلها لن تملك أي سلطة قانونية في المريخ لأنها نبعت من جمعية باطلة في اجراءاتها و كل خطواتها.
 نبضة أخيرة
 قمة العبث الاداري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفــر سليمـــان

  جمعية عمومية غير قانونية! 
  · على حين غفله، أعلن ما يسمى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، عن قوائم العضوية  التي يحق لها الدخول إلى الجمعية العمومية الطارئة، لإجازة تعديلات النظام  الأساسي يوم التاسع عشر من أكتوبر الجاري. 
 · وقد خالف ذلك الإجراء  النص الصريح بالنظام الأساسي الحالي، المادة (15) (أ) والتي تقول ( يقدم  مجلس الإدارة جدولا لأعمال الجمعية العمومية، قبل شهر على الأقل من موعد  إنعقادها) 
 · ومن البديهي أن يلتزم مجلس الإدارة بالنظام الأساسي للعام  2008 إلى حين إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لأجازة التعديلات الجديدة،  لا أن يكون باعث ذلك تنظيرات فطيرة من المدعي مدثر خيري الذي إتضح أنه يضع  كل إرادة المريخ تحت حذائه بكل أسف.! 
 · وإذا لم يتم الإلتزام بما جاء  بالنظام الأساسي الحالي نصاً ، فإن شرعية هذا المجلس أيضا، يتم التشكيك  بها، لأن اللجنة القانونية التي كونها الإتحاد العام ذات يوم، للنظر في  شرعية هذا المجلس بعد موجة الإستقالات التي ضربته في وقت من الأوقات أفتت  بموجب ذات النظام بشرعية المجلس! 
 · إعتمدت تلك اللجنة على النظام  الأساسي الساري حالياً، وبموجبه إستمر مجلس الفشل هذا، وإلا لما كانت هناك  شرعية بعد أن إستقال كل الضباط الأربعة وبقي الصادق مادبو وحيدأً قبل أن  يتم إعتماد سوداكال رئيسا!! 
 · لا  يمكن التعامل مع النظام الأساسي  الحالي، بموجب الضرورة التي تبحث عنها شلة الفشل الحالية، والمخرب مدثر  خيري الذي يرتكب أكبر جريمة في حق المريخ بعد أن وجد كل شيء متاح له للعبث  بالمريخ الذي لا بواكي عليه، ولا وجيع!! 
 · عقد الجمعية العمومية في  التاسع عشر يجب أن يواجه بطعن، يوقف هذا المخطط اللئيم، والذي إتضح من عدد  العضوية الذي أعلنت بالأمس، حيث قاربت العدد الذي خاض آخر إنتخابات مما  يعني أنها ذات العضوية (المستجلبة) التي أتت بموظفي سوداكال لأدارة نادي  المريخ!! 
 · وإن كنا نشتم رائحة (شورة) من شداد لمدثر خيري تحديداً،  بشأن إسقاط ما جاء بالنظام الأساسي الحالي لنادي المريخ، والسعي لإقامة هذه  الجمعية بتحايل سيتضح لاحقا، فشداد لن يترك أهل المريخ يديرون ناديهم  بمعزل عن سطوته لأن ذلك يعني ببساطة الإنتفاضة عليه وإنهاء أيامه وإلى  الأبد!! 
 · ما يحدث سادتي الآن أمر مؤسف .. والسبب فيه كما يتفق الجميع  (نظرياَ) هو ترك النادي لمن كل من هب ودب من أجل أن يعبث به، وإلا لما وجد  أمثال طبيب الموجات الصوتية مكاناً له بالمريخ وهو الذي سعى بكل ما يملك  من أجل أن يبلغ ما وصل إليه الآن وسط غفلة من أهل المريخ! 
 · المشهد  الآن يقول أن سوداكال ومجموعة الموظفين الذين دفع بهم لمجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ يسيطرون على الأوضاع بالنادي تماما، وأن القادم من أيام سيكون أشد  سواداً من التي مضت، ولا نريد أن نسمع بواكي على المريخ وشتائم ولعن وسب  عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي طالما أن الواقع الراهن بسبب أهل المريخ  أنفسهم! 
 · كان من الممكن أن يتداعى جمهور المريخ لنيل العضوية التي  تمكنهم من الوقوف بوجه سوداكال ومجموعة الموظفين الذين دفع بهم لأدارة  المريخ وهو حبيس بسجن كوبر، ولكن ..أين هم جمهور المريخ الذي يوجعه شأن  النادي، ويتحرك بإيجابية لحمايته من تغول الغرباء أصحاب الأجندة التي ليس  من بينها مصلحة المريخ! 
 · المريخ  الآن بات في وضع أخطر من الذي كان  عليه خلال الفترة الماضية، والقادم سيكون أسوأ بكثير، مالم يجد جديد يجعل  جمهور المريخ يقول كلمته ولو لمرة واحده فقط في تأريخ النادي!! 
 في نقاط 
 · ما الجهة التي ستدير جمعية مدثر خيري الطارثة تلك!! 
 · حسب النظام الأساسي الساري الآن، والذي بموجبه إستمدت مجموعة الفشل هذه  شرعيتها في إدارة النادي المفوضية هي التي يجب أن تدير الجمعية العمومية! 
 · ولكن لا نستبعد أن يحضر الناس يوم التاسع عشر من أكتوبر ويجدوا مدثر خيري جالسا أعلى المنصة لإدارة الجمعية العمومية،!! 
 · هذا المتطلع أصبح أكثر شخصا بالمريخ مغضوباً عليه، وهو لا يحرك ساكناً ولا ندري لماذا!! 
 · حال المتطلعين!! 
 · بغض النظر عن إجراءات الجمعية العمومية، نتأسف جدأً أن عضوية المريخ لم  تبارح الأرقام السابقة مما يعني أن كل ما يدور  من حديث عن العضوية وتنادي  الناس لأكتسابها مجرد (ونسة واتس وفيسبوك)! 
 · أسمحوا لي أحبتي بتهنئة أنفسنا بإنضام القلم المريخي الكبير، والأسم صاحب الوقع المختلف الحبيب هيثم صديق لأسرة الزعيم 
 · هيثم صديق قلم مختلف ..وعندي يقف في بداية صف التميز دون منازع. 
 · كما أسمحو لي أن أتقدم بالتهنئة للصديق الحبيب والإعلامي الشاب مهنا  محمد سعيد .. الذي أطلق قناة عبر اليوتيوب حشد لها عددا من البرامج  المتميزة من حيث الفكرة الأعداد. 
 · عبر القناة يقدم الحبيب مهنا برامج  تمس كل قطاعات المجتمع السوداني، في قالب حواري شيق، فهو يفتح قناته  للشباب والمرأة وللقطاع الرياضي بمختلف أنشطته. ولم يسقط أهم فئة وهي فئة  الطيور المهاجرة وعقولنا السودانية بدول المهجر. 
 · تجربة رائعة لفتت  نظري وتستحق أن تفرد لها السطور، تشجيعا لأنها تجربة جديدة نرى انها ستكون  بداية لتجارب أخرى قادمة في ظل سيطرة الأعلام الجديد التي تكاد أن تقضي على  الإعلام التقليدي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة لمعالجة مشكلات العضوية بالمريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
قال  نادي المريخ السوداني، اليوم الثلاثاء، إنه كون لجنة للنظر في مشكلات  الأعضاء المسددين لاشتراكاتهم، قبل انعقاد الجمعية العمومية السبت المقبل  لإجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد.

وأوضح عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ، محمد موسى الكندو، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"": "نشرنا أمس الاثنين الكشف المبدئي للأعضاء المستحقين للمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية، وقد ظهرت مشكلات في سقوط أسماء البعض".


وأضاف:  "لحل هذه المشكلة، كلفت لجنة بالتواجد في نادي المريخ، لمراجعة ومعالجة  مشكلات الأعضاء الذين لم تظهر أسماؤهم بكشف العضوية،  وسيتم اعتماد الأعضاء الذين سددوا اشتراكاتهم، قبل شهر على تاريخ انعقاد  الجمعية العمومية".

ومن ناحية أخرى، أكد الكندو سعيهم لعقد الجمعية  العمومية بدار الشرطة في مدينة بري، وإذا لم يوفقوا في ذلك، فإنها  ستنعقد بنادي المريخ.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري الممتاز يستأنف بديربي الفاشر ولقاء الفلاح وهلال كادوقلي






يستأنف  الدوري الممتاز اليوم بعد توقف دام لعدة أيام بسبب ارتباط المنتخب الوطني  بمباراة نظيره التنزاني في اياب المرحلة الأخيرة لتصفيات الشان
وتُقام عصر ومساء اليوم مباراتان ضمن الجولة السادسة حيث يستقبل استاد الفاشر عصراً لقاء الديربي بين المريخ والهلال
بينما يشهد إستاد عطبرة ليلاً لقاء الفلاح وهلال كادوقلي
وأكملت الفرق الأربعة تحضيراتها لمباراتي اليوم وكل فريق يبحث عن الفوز والنقاط الثلاث
في  مباراة الفاشر يدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد ثماني نقاط من انتصارين  وتعادلين والخسارة في مباراة فيما يدخل هلال الفاشر المباراة برصيد نقطتين  من ثلاث مباريات بالتعادل مرتين والخسارة في مباراة وله مباراة مؤجلة أمام  المريخ،
وفي إستاد عطبرة يدخل الفلاح مباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي  برصيد تسع نقاط من ثلاثة انتصارات وخسارة وحيدة أمام الهلال فيما فاز على  هلال الابيض والرابطة وأهلي عطبرة،
أما هلال كادوقلي فله ست نقاط من خمس مباريات فاز في واحدة وتعادل في ثلاث وخسرمباراة وحيدة أمام الشرطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يشكو لاعبه للفيفا


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 


قال  نادي الخرطوم الوطني، اليوم الثلاثاء، إنه تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم "فيفا"، ضد لاعب خط وسطه الدولي الإريتري يوناس سالمون.



وقال  النادي السوداني إن اللاعب يوناس سالمون، غادر إلى بلاده قبل نحو شهر،  استجابة لطلب الاتحاد الإريتري لكرة القدم، من أجل تمثيل منتخب بلاده  بتصفيات مونديال 2022، ضد ناميبيا، لكن اللاعب لم يعد منذ ذلك الوقت.

وأضاف  نادي الخرطوم أنه اشتكى اللاعب سالمون للجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بالاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم، وأرفق في كل المستندات المدعمة لشكواه، كما خاطب  الاتحاد الإريتري لكرة القدم، مبرزا مخالفة اللاعب للائحة الاحتراف  الدولية.

وتفاجأ نادي الخرطوم الوطني اليوم الثلاثاء برسالة وصلته من اللاعب يؤكد فيها أنه سوف يعود قريبا للسودان، لاستئناف نشاطه مع النادي.

يذكر أن نادي الخرطوم كان قد جدد عقد يوناس سالمون بعد أن اكتملت فترة عقده الأول، التي استمرت 18 شهرا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو

 مشوار الالف ميل يبدأ بخطوة



  *حتي وقت قريب كان الشك مسيطرا على كل اهل المريخ فى إمكانية قيام جمعية  إجازة النظام الأساسى بسبب التعامل البطئ من جانب المجلس فى التجهيز  لانعقاد جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسى قبل أن يخطو المجلس خطوة جادة نحو  اجازة النظام الأساسى عبر الشروع فى نشر كشوفات العضوية
 *وهى خطوة  صائبة وفى الاتجاه الصحيح وتمنح تطمينات لعشاق الأحمر الوهاج باقتراب  إكتمال خطوات إجازة النظام الأساسى والاقتراب كذلك من مرحلة عقد جمعية  عمومية لانتخاب مجلس جديد قادر على تحقيق أهداف وطموحات أنصار الزعيم
  *شخصيا كنت شاهدا على ورشة العمل التى نظمتها رابطة المريخ فى قطر بغرض  مناقشه مسودة النظام الأساسى وإلقاء الضوء على توصيات لجنة تنقيح المسودة
 *وبعيدا عن بعض الهرج والمرج الذى حدث فإن الورشة جاءت فى مجملها مفيدة  وحركت الساكن فى قضية النظام الأساسى التى كانت الشغل الشاغل لكل أهل  المريخ طيلة الفترة الماضية
 *ما لفت نظرى فى الأطروحات المقدمة من لجنة  تنقيح النظام الأساسى التركيز على ضرورة رفع رسم العضوية لمبالغ  كبيرة  ليست فى متناول الكثير من عشاق الاحمر الوهاج
 *وهذه المقترحات الخاصه  برفع رسم العضوية حال تم إضافتها لمسودة النظام الأساسى فهذا الأمر يعنى  حصر امتلاك عضوية على فئة معينه من الناس يكون لهم حق تقرير مصير الكيان
 *وكما ذكرت فى اخر مقالاتى فإن محاربة الاستجلاب لا يمكن أن يكون برفع رسم  بطاقة العضوية. بل هنالك عدة طرق تشجيعية من شأنها أن تساهم فى دفع جماهير  المريخ نحو امتلاك عضوية النادى 
 *الأن وبعد خطوة المجلس بنشر كشوفات  العضوية أصبحت الكرة فى ملعب جماهير المريخ من أجل اللحاق بركب التغيير  ونفض غبار الكسل والتوجه نحو مكاتب العضوية حتى يقرروا مصير النادى عند  انعقاد الجمعية العمومية
 *لا نريد أن يفرط جمهور المريخ فى حق تقرير  مصير النادى وإعطاء هذا الشرف العضويات المستجلبة. ومن ثم يأتى البكاء على  حال المريخ كما يحدث الأن
 *هى فرصة من ذهب أن لم يستغلها أهل المريخ  بصورة مثالية فلن نبارح محطة الإحباط والاكتفاء بالصراخ عبر السوشل ميديا  ورؤية الأحمر وهو يترنح
 *أن لم يهب أهل المريخ من أجل إصلاح الحال فلن يحدث جديد على الإطلاق ولا يمكن أن ننتظر غيرنا لكى يبدأ خطوات التصحيح داخل النادى
 فى السنتر
 *كعادته دائما استغل عصام الحاج ندوة رابطة قطر لممارسة عادته المفضلة فى  التهديد والوعيد للاتحاد العام ومطالبة أهل المريخ بترك كل شئ والتفرغ لحرب  لا هواده فيها مع الاتحاد العام تفضى بإسقاطه 
 *ولا ادرى كيف يريد  عصام الحاج من مجتمع المريخ محاربة الاتحاد ومجتمع المريخ فى الأساس يعانى  من مشاكل وتصدع والاحتراب على أشده بين أبناء المريخ؟ أليس من الأولويات  ترتيب البيت الأحمر اولا ومن ثم البحث عن كيفية مناهضة الاتحاد العام؟وكيف  لمجتمع المريخ أن يحارب الاتحاد والنادى يعيش اسواء أيامه؟ 
 *وماذا  فعلت كل مجالس المريخ السابقه للاتحاد العام وخاصة المجالس التى تواجد فيها  عصام الحاج حتى يطالب أهل المريخ بقتال الاتحاد فى توقيت أصبح فيه الأحمر  فاقدا للهوية ويعيش فى حالة تفكك وتشرزم بين ابناءه
 *الغريب فى الأمر  أن عصام الحاج نفسه الذى يطالب بمحاربة الاتحاد. يحاول الان عرقلة إقامة  جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسى عبر طعن تقدم به مطالبا بإيقاف إجراءات الجمعية  العمومية
 *ولا ادرى ماذا يريد عصام الحاج. هل يريد أن يستمر الوضع  الإدارى الحالى بكل سوءاته؟ هل يريد أن يستمر التدمير فى عالم المريخ؟  ولماذا يتعامل عصام الحاج مع النظام الأساسى وكأنه منزل من السماء ولن يقبل  التعديل مطلقا فى قادم الأيام؟
 *ياعزيزى النظام الأساسى هو مجرد وسيلة  لغاية أكبر تتمثل فى ذهاب المجلس الحالى عقب إجازة النظام الأساسى ووصول  مجلس جديد قادر على تحقيق تطلعات المريخ
 *كنا ننتظر من عصام الحاج  وكبار المريخ العمل على تجهيز قائمة إدارية كاملة قادرة على العطاء لخوض  الانتخابات القادمة والعمل معاها على إصلاح خلل مسودة النظام الأساسى. بدلا  من محاولات إجهاض قيام الجمعية العمومية. وبالتالى فرش الطريق بالورود  أمام مواصلة المجلس الحالى 
 *كان بإمكان الرجل بمعية آخرين أن يعملوا  على تصحيح الحال المائل بدلا من إتاحة الفرصة للمجلس من أجل مواصلة الجلوس  على سدة الحكم بمثل هذه الطعون التى (ستوقف حال المريخ) قبل أن توقف  إجراءات اجازة النظام الاساسى
 *عموما من الواضح أن معظم من يقفون ضد  إقامة النظام الاساسى لا ينظرون الا لانتصاراتهم الشخصية. والتاكيد على صحة  رؤيتهم حتى وانت كان هذا الأمر على حساب مصلحة النادى. والدليل على ذلك  مقابلة تأخير اجازة النظام الأساسى لمدة (9ايام فقط) بفرح مبالغ فيه. وكأن  فترة ال(9ايام) هذه ستصلح كل سوء جاء فى مسودة النظام الاساسى
 *فالعقل  والمنطق يقول ان ذهاب المجلس الحالى يجب أن يكون أولوية. والمجلس متمسك  بضرورة اجازة النظام الأساسى وضمان تسليم الإدارة لمجلس منتخب ويرفض اى  مبدأ آخر للحلول
 *ومحاولات تعطيل اجازة النظام الأساسى يعنى استمرارية  المجلس لفترة قادمة. ولن تجدى معهم المطالبات المستمرة بالمغادرة. لأن ما  تعرض له أعضاء المجلس من ضغوطات ومطالبات بالرحيل كان كفيل بازاحتهم. لكن  إصرارهم على المواصلة رغم كل الضغوطات يعنى إمكانية استمرارهم حتى نهاية  فترتهم طالما أن هنالك من يعبد لهم الطريق بمثل التصرفات التى خرجت من شخص  من المفترض انه محسوب من فئة كبار المريخ
 آخر الكلام
 مريخ بدون وجيع




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • تعادل قاتل يمنح إسبانيا تذكرة اليورو
 • إيطاليا تؤكد جدارتها بفوز ساحق على ليشتنشتاين
 • سويسرا تنعش آمالها بثنائية في أيرلندا
 • الدنمارك تكرم ضيافة لوكسمبرج برباعية
 • نيران صديقة تمنح اليونان فوزًا قاتلًا على البوسنة
 • جورجيا تحقق انتصارًا مثيرًا على جبل طارق
 • البحرين يقهر إيران بلدغة الحردان في التصفيات الأسيوية
 • الكويت تكتفي بالتعادل مع تركمانستان .. وتايلاند تهزم الإمارات
 • أستراليا تسحق تايوان .. ولبنان تعود بانتصار ثمين من سريلانكا
 • التعادل يحسم المواجهة التاريخية بين فلسطين والسعودية
 • العراق يدك مرمى كمبوديا في تصفيات آسيا المزدوجة
 • منتخب الجزائر يصعق كولومبيا بثلاثية تاريخية
 • رسميًا.. تأجيل القمة المصرية لأجل غير مسمى
 • غياب بيل ومودريتش وعودة خاميس لمران الريال
 • إصابة دي خيا أمام السويد يرتد صداها في مانشستر
 • أبوظبي تستضيف مباراة البرازيل وكوريا الجنوبية الودية يوم 19 نوفمبر
 • بريطانيا تطالب يويفا بالتصدي للعنصرية
 • يويفا يدافع عن نفسه.. ويطلب دعم الحكومات ضد العنصرية
 • شيفشينكو: فخور بالفوز على رونالدو
 • لونين: لم أكن أعلم برحيل نافاس عن الريال
 • دي لورينزو: أنا مدين لأنشيلوتي .. بيلوتي: إيطاليا عادت إلى حيث تنتمي
 • مينوتي: ميسي أكثر تكاملًا من رونالدو
 • فينجر: رفضت تدريب ريال مدريد 3 مرات
 • مورينيو من لبنان: كرة القدم توحد البشر
 • مانشيني: الخمسة الكبار ليسوا أقوى من إيطاليا
 • بركات: علاقتنا رائعة بصلاح.. ولن أستمع للانتقادات الهدامة
 • هاني رمزي: تصرفات كهربا سبب استبعاده.. و4 فقط تحلوا بالجدية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :
 * مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) هلال الفاشر الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * الفلاح عطبرة (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - الدرجة الثانية :
 * فوينلابرادا (-- : --) ريال سرقسطة الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 



  ——————————————

 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :



 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * فنلندا (3 : 0)أرمينيا
 * سويسرا (2 : 0) إيرلندا
 * جبل طارق (2 : 3) جورجيا
 * اليونان (2 : 1) البوسنة والهرسك
 * ليشتنشتاين (0 : 5) إيطاليا
 * رومانيا (1 : 1) النرويج
 * السويد (1 : 1) إسبانيا
 * جزر فاروه (1 : 0) مالطة
 ——————————————

 ◄ تصفيات كأس العالم وامم اسيا 🌏 -  آسيا :
 * مونغوليا (1 : 2) قيرغيزستان
 * كوريا الشمالية (0 : 0) كوريا الجنوبية
 * كمبوديا (0 : 4) العراق
 * إندونيسيا (1 : 3) فيتنام
 * تايبيه (1 : 7) أستراليا
 * سنغافورة (1 : 3) أوزبكستان
 * تايلاند (2 : 1) الإمارات
 * الفلبين (0 : 0) الصين
 * طاجيكستان (0 : 3) اليابان
 * فلسطين (0 : 0) السعودية
 * سري لانكا (0 : 3) لبنان
 * الهند (1 : 1) بنغلادش
 * سوريا (4 : 0) غوام
 * الأردن (3 : 0) النيبال
 * البحرين (1 : 0) إيران
 * قطر (2 : 1) عمان
 ——————————————

 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * فنزويلا (2 : 0) ترينيداد وتوباغو
 * غينيا (2 : 3) تشيلي
 * الكويت (1 : 1) تركمنستان
 * الدانمارك (4 : 0) لوكسمبرج
 * موريتانيا (0 : 0) ليبيا
 * المغرب (2 : 3) الجابون
 * الجزائر (3 : 0) كولومبيا
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية

د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
حرامية برقو  وطعن عصام الحاج
× تحدث الأخ حسن برقو مسئول المنتخبات الوطنية بالاتحاد العام للكرة ، للأخ والصديق الرشيد بدوي عبيد عبر برنامجه بالإذاعة الرياضية، وكان الرجل يتحدث بثقة كبيرة وكمان معها إعجاب بذاته واتحاده.
× أجد دائما أني اهتم بما يقوله الرجل وأتابعه بدقة، لأني أرى حقيقة أن الرجل يجمع بين أهل البادية والريف والشهامة والشجاعة والكرم، وبه شيء من نظافة وبراءة، وصراحة لا تنقصها الحكمة.
× تحدث الرجل كثيرا ولم يزعجه الرشيد وتركة يتحدث على راحته كعادة الأخ الرشيد، فأكد برقو أن كل ما يدور من حديث إعلامي عن أخطاء مالية أو إدارية باتحاده لا تعدو كونها كيديات وعدم دقة في التناول ليس إلا.

× وأكثر ما لفت انتباهي هو قول الرجل أن هناك مجموعات تعقد اجتماعات ضدهم وهم يقومون برصدها، وأن هناك من يريد تنحيتهم وإزالتهم عن الاتحاد حتى يتهيأ لهم الجو، ليسرقوا الاتحاد والبلد وينشئوا الشركات والمؤسسات، ولكن نؤكد لهم أننا لن نسلم الاتحاد لحرامي.
× الرأي عندي هو، أنه من الضروري بمكان أن يكون للاتحاد العام إيجاز إعلامي أسبوعي يوضح من خلاله ما تتناقله الصحف وكل الوسائط الإعلامية، لأن شأن الاتحاد العام شأن عام ومهم لقطاع كبير وحركي بدرجة كبيرة بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× أكبر المشاكل عندنا في هذا الوطن وفي كل مناحيه المعقدة والمتشابكة هو عدم إبراز الحقائق وتمليك الكافة المعلومات الصحيحة في حينها، فصاحب المعلومة يجلس عليها ويحتضنها ولا يخرجها إلا بعد أن يصل المتنازعون عليها لسوق الحمير.
× هذه الصحيفة الصدى تحدثت كثيرا عن الإخفاقات التي تلازم الاتحاد في ملفات عديدة ومتنوعة، ولم يتقدم أي متحدث باسم الاتحاد لينفي أو يؤكد أو يوضح الحق للناس بلا غطغطة ودسديس.
× من حق الصحف وكل المنابر الإعلامية أن تسعى لكشف الحقائق وتستقصى بدقة وتملك الناس كل المعلومات، وفي هذا ليس هناك ترصد أو قصد لزيد أو عبيد بل هي مهنة الصحافة والصحفيين، ولكن بعض الإداريين يسوقون هذه المهنية لذاتهم وأيضا بعض الصحفيين يردون بالمثل للإداريين، ولكن تبقى الفائدة سترد للمتابع ما في ذلك من شك أو جدل.
× يهتم شقيقي وصديقي دكتور مزمل بأمر الاتحاد العام وبالذات فيما يخص الرأس، أي بروف كمال حامد شداد، ولا يمل المزمل ولا يكل في تناول شداد سلبا، ولكني رغم قناعتي التامة بلصاصة ودقة مزمل وحرصه على عدم الهزيمة، إلا أني اختلف معه فيما يخص أمانة وصدق ونزاهة شداد، فهو عندي من الشخصيات التي لن تتكرر قريبا أبدا أبدا.
× صحيح البشر نعرض للخطأ وليس هناك من هو فوق الشبهات وليس هناك عمل إنساني تام، ولكن هناك تفاضل بين الأفكار والنشاط وحسن التدبير والمتابعة والحرص على الإجادة.
× خلاصة القول هو، على برقو إن كان كل ما قاله صدق وحق أن يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا يوضح فيه كل الأشياء المتناقلة، وتلك المقدوحات في عمل الاتحاد العام حتى يطمئن الناس كل الناس أن الاتحاد يسير بثقة واطمئنان.
ذهبيـــــــــــــات
× تقدم الأخ عصام الحاج وبعض المريخاب بطعن لمفوضية الشباب والرياضة رافضين لقيام الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي.
× هذا الإجراء لم يعجبن، لأنه سيكون سببا في تأخير انتخاب مجلس جديد للنادي.
× كما أني لا أرى سببا للخوف من إجازة نظام تم تكوين لجنة لتنقيحه وتقويمه.
× هل نفهم من هذا أن رابطة قطر والبقية قنعوا من صدق المجلس وأوحوا لعصام ورفاقه بتعطيل الجمعية؟
× هل نفهم أن لجنة المريخ أولا ولجنة الخبراء قنعوا من صدق المجلس؟
× أم أن عصام الحاج استعجل الأمر كعادته ودفع بهذا الطعن كيدا وكيا فقط؟
× حسب علمنا أن المجلس لن يرفض أي تعديل يتوافق عليه أهل المريخ.
× هذا الطعن يعني فقط استمرار المشكلة الإدارية وبالتالي تعطيل الجمعية العمومية.
× وماذا يستفيد عصام الحاج لو تم رفع الدمعية وتأخير إجازة النظام الأساس؟
× هل باستطاعة ود الحاج حشد عضوية تجيز النظام الأساس كما يريد هو ويقتلع من بعد المجلس القائم؟
× لا يهمنا هذا المجلس ولا بغض لدينا على عصام الحاج وكل من يعاونه، ولكن نرى أن في الأمر تأخير ومضيعة للوقت دون فائدة تنتظر.
الذهبيــــــة الأخيـــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، لعصام الحاج وصحبه، المريخ يعاني فقر الإداريين وليس هناك من هو جاهز للتقدم، ولا نرى حلا غير التراضي والتوافق بين أهل المريخ والله المستعان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في الممتاز
 .
 ـ مريخ الفاشر × هلال الفاشر
 ـ بملعب استاد النقعة
 ـ الساعة 3:45م
 .
 ـ الفلاح عطبرة × هلال كادوقلي
 ـ بإستاد عطبرة
 ـ الساعة 7:00م.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
خراب ودمار ملعب المريخ
 

*  منح الاتحاد العام مهلة لنادي المريخ تنتهي مع نهاية هذا الشهر لعمل صيانة  لأرضية ملعب استاد المريخ.. وإلا سيتم نقل كل مباريات المريخ في الدوري  والمبرمجة باستاده إلى ملاعب أخرى!
* على الرغم من أن كل قرارات اتحاد الديكتاتور شداد تأتي ضد المريخ لكننا لا نعترض على قرار المهلة لصيانة ملعب المريخ.
* كل ملاعب السودان العشبيىة اكتست خضرة زاهبة مع خريف هذا العام الذي ظلت تهطل فيه الأمطار بغزارة وانتظام على مدى أربعة أشهر..
* .. إلا ملعب المريخ الذي بقى النشاذ الوحيد وسط ملاعب السودان، حيث تظهر الأرضية وكأنها مصابة بالقوباء بجانب المطبات..
* وقد ذكر البعض إن أرضية ملعب المريخ السيئة كانت أحد أسباب النتيجة السلبية التي خرج بها فريق المريخ أمام حي العرب!!
*  مجلس موظفي سوداكال كما قلنا لم يأت لخدمة المريخ وتطوير النادي وفريق  الكرة بل جاء لينصب سيده سوداكال رئيساً رسمياً للمريخ حتى ينال الشهرة  والمكانة الأدبية والاجتماعية لعل ذلك يفيده في مشاكله وقضاياه مع المحاكم  والسجون..
* لهذا فمجلس موظفي سوداكال لن يصرف جنيهاً واحداً في  صيانة ملعب الاستاد لأن نادي المريخ وفريق الكرة ليس في دائرة اهتمامات  السوداكالاب!!
* مجلس موظفي سوداكال لن يكترث للمهلة الني منحت له  لصيانة ملعب الاستاد.. وسينتظر أن تتحرك بعض قروبات المشجعين للقيام بعملية  الصيانة والتأهيل.. حد يشارط؟!
* وهو نفس ما فعله المجلس مع مهلة  الفيفا حول مستحقات غارزيتو قبل أن يتدخل الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي ويذلل  المشكلة في آخر اللحظات!!
* مشكلة الفيفا كان في المقدور حلها في آخر  اللحظات.. ولكن هذا بالطبع لن يتاح في موضوع صيانة الملعب لأن عملية  الصيانة تحتاج عدة أسابيع لانجازها..
* لا نتوقع أن يفلح المجلس  السوداكالي الفاشل في اكمال عملية الصيانة قبل انتهاء المهلة.. وحتماً  سيؤدي المريخ مبارياته في الدوري خارج ملعبه في احد استادات العاصمة؛  الخرطوم أو الهلال أو دار الرياضة.
* بسبب غزارة خريف هذا العام  اكتست الكثير من الميادين والساحات وجوانب شوارع الأسفلت بخضرة الحشائش  والأعشاب الطبيعية.. عدا ملعب المريخ التعيس!!
* ملعب المريخ البائس ظل في حالة خراب ودمار متواصل منذ أن جثم مجلس موظفي سوداكال على سدة الإدارة.. فمتى يحدث الخلاص؟ متى؟ متى؟!

زمن إضافي
* الاتحاد العام يتحمل الوزر الأكبر في خراب ودمار ملعب المريخ  بحمايته لمجلس الفلس والفشل المريخي المقطوع الرأس..
*  طلب مجلس الفشل والفلس المريخي من الاتحاد العام المساهمة في صيانة أرضية  ملعب المريخ على أساس إن ملعب المريخ ظل يستضيف كل مباريات المنتخبات  السودانية المختلفة.. بسبب حظر الكاف لملعبي الهلال والخرطوم لأسباب فنية  تتعلق بالإضاءة في الهلال والتصميم الهندسي في الخرطوم!!
* طالما أن  الاتحاد العام مصر على استمرارية مجلس الفشل والفلس المريخي.. وطالما تؤدي  المنتخبات السودانية مبارياتها على ملعب المريخ.. فعلى الاتحاد العام تحمل  النصيب الأكبر من تكلفة صيانة ملعب الرد كاسل..
* استاد المريخ غير  مؤهل لاستضافة مباراة منتخبنا الوطني أمام تنزانيا الجمعة.. وبالتالي لا  مفر من تحويل المباراة لتقام على ملعب االهلال عصراً..!
* علمت إن الاتحاد العام قرر استقدام 4 لاعبين سودانيين محترفين في اوروبا لدعم المنتخب الوطني!
* والسؤال كيف سيشارك هؤلاء (المحترفون) في مباريات المنتخب في بطولة المحليين؟!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* علي أسد: مجلسنا كان شجاعًا بطرح مسودّة النظام الأساسي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أقرّ  القيادي بمجلس المريخ علي أسد بأنّ مخرجات الورش والندوات التي تمّت بشأن  النظام الأساسي تجيء من أجل كيان المريخ، ممتدحًا دور مجلسه في تحليه  بالشجاعة بطرح مسوّدة النظام الأساسي.
وقال أسد في تصريحات إنّ القرار النهائي حول مخرجات الورش التي أقيمت بشأن النظام الأساسي سيكون عند الجمعية العمومية.
ويسود  الجدل في الوقت الراهن، مسودّة النظام الأساسي التي طرحها مجلس الإدارة  الحالي، ووجدت اعتراضًا من مجموعة ترى أنّها جاءت بعديد من الأخطاء التي  تتطلّب المراجعة والتمحيص.
وأضاف أسد” لا غرض لنا في ما تمّ طرحه في  مسودّة النظام الأساسي، وما يهمنا هو الدفع بعجلة النادي إلى الأمام وتطبيق  الاحتراف الذي يطالب به الاتحاد الدولي”.
ويأمل عضو مجلس المريخ علي أسد أنّ تكون الجمعية العمومية حاضرة بقوة، حتى تساهم في دعم دستور النادي.
وحدّد نادي المريخ التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري موعدًا لإجراء عمومية النظام الأساسي وإجازته تمهيدًا لإجراء انتخاباتٍ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 منتخب السودان.. ما يستحق الاحتفال

  * لن تكون مباراة الجمعة المصيرية في رحلة منتخبنا الوطني نحو نهائيات أمم  أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين (الشان) أمام نظيره التنزاني بأي حال من الأحوال  سهلة رغم الفوز الثمين الذي حققه صقور الجديان خارج الديار في العاصمة دار  السلام بهدف ياسر مزمل، وتكمن صعوبة لقاء الحسم بملعب المريخ في نتيجة  الذهاب التى ستجعل الضيف التنزاني يرمي بثقله في لقاء الجمعة لأنه لا يملك  ما يخسره وسيعمل بكل ما أوتي من قوة على قلب الطاولة، دون أن ننسي أن  المنتخب التنزاني قدم مباراة كبيرة على أرضه وأظهر إمكانات محترمة ولولا  التألق اللافت لأبوعشرين بدارالسلام لما أنتهت الجولة بتلك النتيجة.
 *  لذا تبقي موقعة (18 أكتوبر) شأنها شأن أي مباراة كرة قدم مفتوحة لكل  الإحتمالات، لكن ما يميزها عن غيرها أن الجماهير التي ستتابعها من ملعب  المريخ ستجد أياً كان مردود المنتخب وأياً كانت النتيجة ما يستحق الاحتفاء  والاحتفال وتحويل الجولة إلى تظاهرة وطنية وكرنفال فرح والحديث هنا عن  استعادة الشعب السوداني للحس والروح الوطنية، والوعي الشعبي المثير للفخر  والإعجاب الذي يمكن أن يتابعه أي مواطن بجولة سريعة في الشارع العام وبصورة  أخص عبر وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي.
 * فهاشتاق (شجع صقور الجديان)  وهاشتاق (جهز علمك شجع بلدك) تجد رواجاً رهيباً في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي  مع صور تديبات المنتخب وعلم السودان الذي يغطي كل الأرجاء وأعداد لا تحصي  من (البوستات) في (فيسبوك) والتغريدات في (تويتر) التي تتحدث عن مباراة  المنتخب الوطني الجمعة أمام تنزانيا وبقية استحقاقاته القادمة سواء في  تصفيات أمم أفريقيا (الكان) أو مرحلة المجموعات بتصفيات كأس العالم 2022،  وهو أمر يستحق قدر كبير من الاحتفاء لأنه يؤكد أن شعب هذه الأرض الطيبة  أعاد أخيراً ترتيب الأولويات ووضعها في نصابها الصحيح بحيث يكون السودان  مقدماً على ما سواه بشكل يبرز أن الحس الوطني بات هو الغالب والطاغي على  الشعور العام وهو مكسب لو تعلمون عظيم ولا يقدر بثمن.
 * أن يجتمع شعب  السودان على دعم ومساندة وتشجيع المنتخب، وأن يبادر بقيادة حملة استنفار  واسعة يحركها الحس الوطني، وأن يعود جيل كاد يهجر كرة القدم السودانية إن  لم يكن هجرها فعلاً مفضلاً متابعة الكرة العالمية في سنوات فائتة للإهتمام  بالسودان عبر بوابة المنتخب ويسخر كل جهوده للمساهمة في دعم مسيرته عبر  تسليط الضوء على اللاعبين السودانيين الذين ينشطون في دول العالم المختلفة  سيما القارة العجوز على أمل أن يستفيد منهم السودان في الفترة القادمة ..  فالأمر بلا شك نقلة مهمة وقفزة هائلة نحو وضع السودان في المكانة التي  يستحقها.
 * ما يحدث من حراك داعم للمنتخب الوطني، وحملة الاستنفار  الرهيبة التي تغطي مواقع التواصل، يؤكد أن الوعي الشعبي تمدد بشكل مبهج،  ويبرهن أن الشارع السوداني تجاوز الصحافة الرياضية وتحرر من التأثير السلبي  والضار للإعلام الذي يقدم مصالحه الخاص ويرغب في تسويق بضاعته بحبس  المتلقي في صراع هلاريخ، وصراعات الأجندة الشخصية والانتصار للذات، ليصنع  واقعاً جديداً تعلو فيه راية السودان عما سواها، وواقعاً جديداً يقود فيه  الشارع السوداني رحلة النهضة والتطور والتي تبدأ من نقطة الروح الوطنية.
 * لذا، فإن أي نتيجة تنتهي عليها مباراة الجمعة، فالواجب ألا تمنع شعب  السودان الذي يتوقع أن تضيق به مدرجات ملعب المريخ من الاحتفاء بهذا الوعي،  وهذه الروح، وهذا الحس الوطني، وأن يحتفل الجميع بالسودان الذين يتسابقون  لبناءه بروح مختلفة وأفق واسع ومفاهيم سليمة وهي مكاسب تفوق مئات  الإنتصارات في مباريات كرة القدم ومن الضروري أن تحرص مختلف أطياف الشعب  السوداني على المشاركة في العض عليها بالنواجز.
 * الجمعة 18 أكتوبر .. يوم للفرح الوطني.. يوم لحب السودان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدثر خيري: هناك تضليل متعمّد حول جزئيات مشروع #النظام الأساسي

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
  قال المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري إنّ مشروع النظام الأساسي  يجيء تماشيًا مع متطلبات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا”، مؤكّدًا أنّه  بات ضرورة للتروبج للأنشطة الرياضية واستمرارية التطوّر وتحديد الواجبات  والحقوق والمسؤوليات، كاشفًا عن وجود تضليل وصفه بالمتعمّد بشأن مسودّة  النظام الأساسي.
 وجاء ذلك على هامش ندوة مفتوحة أقامها التجمّع المريخي للتغيير عقدت امس”الثلاثاء” بنادي المريخ حول مشروع مسودّة النظام الأساسي.
 وأقرّ خيري أنّ هناك تضليل متعمّد حول جزئيات المشروع المطروح، ما يتطلّب الوقفة والتوضيح.
  وتابع” أبواب مشروع النظام الأساسي واضحة، ولم تغفل أيّ شيء، وفتحت الباب  على مصرعيه امام الروابط والمجالس، وأنّ مبدأ المشاركة من المبادئ الأساسية  في الحوكمة الرشيدة”.
 وشدّد مدير تنفيذي نادي المريخ على أنّ باب العضوية ما زال مفتوحًا أمام الجميع داخل وخارج السودان.
  ويسود الجدل حول مسودّة النظام الأساسي، وترى مجموعة أنّها مليئة بالعيوب  والأخطاء وتحتاج إلى التنقيح، فيما ترى مجموعة أخرى ضرورة التوافق عليها  وحسم الأمر في الجمعية العمومية.
 وحدّد مجلس المريخ في بعيد ورشة  رابطة قطر التي جرت الأربعاء الماضي موعدًا جديدًا تم التوافق عليه وهو  التاسع عشر من أكتوبر الجاري.
 ومع تبقى أربعة أيام على إجراء  الجمعية العمومية للنظام الأساسي، دفع عددًا من أقطاب النادي بخطابٍ إلى  مفوضية هيئة الشباب والرياضة طالبوا خلالها بإيقاف إجراءات الجمعية  العمومية.
وأكّد مدثر خيري في كلمة امس”الثلاثاء” أنّ الاتحاد الأفريقي طالبهم  بتطبيق شروط الترخيص والتي من بينها إجازة النظام الأساسي، مؤكّدًا  أنّ”كاف” هدّد النادي بسحبه من البطولة الأفريقية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
 **********
 ود الشريف 
 ***********

 **  ٦٢٩ عضوا هم من يحق لهم الحضور في الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ المناط بها اجازة النظام الأساسي 
  ** ٦٢٩ هي  عضوية أحد أكبر الأندية شعبية في أفريقيا والوطن العربي ...٦٢٩  فردا هم من  يقررون في مصير المريخ بأمر مادبو وعلي اسد والكندو وبقية  الشلة 
 ** معقولة يا سعادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم والسادة أعضاء  اللجنة الموسعة لتنقيح النظام الأساسي ..معقولة تكون دي عضوية المريخ  ..معقولة تقبلوا لأنفسكم الجلوس في جمعية كهذه وكلكم يعلم أن ال ٦٢٩ عضوية  مستجلبة .
 ** والله هذا استهزاء وتلاعب بتاريخ المريخ وقيمه ومبادئه  .خاصة وان هؤلاء ال ٦٢٩ سيبصمون بالعشرة علي مواد النظام الأساسي حتي بدون  اي تعديلات علما بأن جمعية النظام الأساسي التي تعقد في ١٩ أكتوبر اصلا  غير قانونية وبإمكان أي عضو من الأعضاء ان يطعن في انعقادها ولكن ذلك لن  يحدث لان كل الأعضاء مسيريين 
 ** اللواء نورالدين الداعم الأساسي  لمجلس الفشل قال في حوار أجرته معه ..الزعيم ..امس ان الحل للتخلص من هذا  المجلس هو الانتخابات ...
 انتخابات ايه يا سعادتك والعضوية في ايدي هذا المجلس .والعضوية لو زادت لن تزيد عن ٨٠٠ حتي موعد الانتخابات 
  ** لجنة العضوية بالمريخ أسقطت عشرات الأسماء في أكبر فضيحة ومنحت الذين  سقطت أسماءهم ٢٤ ساعة فقط للتقديم من جديد وتم نشر الكشوفات بصورة فيها  تجاوز كبير للقانون واللوائح التي تنظم عمل الجمعيات العمومية ..هنالك  مؤامرة كبيرة أحيكت في العضوية 
 ** نادي يدين له أكثر من ٣٠ مليون سوداني بالولاء والحب .عضويته ٦٢٩ 
  ** اطلعت علي حوار أجرته الصحفية الشاطرة ميمي محمد مع علي اسد عضو مجلس  الفشل المريخي ...قال علي اسد في الحوار ان أربعة او خمسة صحفيين فقط هم من  يعارضون المجلس ووصفهم بالفاشلين وأكد أن مجلسهم جاء بالديمقراطية ويحظي  بشعبية كبيرة ولن يستطيع أحد إسقاطه 
 ** نتحدي علي اسد ان يفتح  أبواب استاد المريخ للمؤيدين والمعارضين لمجلس الفشل وبالتأكيد سيجد ان  نسبة المعارضين ٩٩% ونسبة مؤيديه ١% فقط وحكاية ان أغلبية جماهير المريخ ضد  المجلس ما دايرة مغالطة وما محتاجة لدليل وأنكم سيطرتم علي المريخ عن طريق  عضوية مستجلبة وديمقراطية عرجاء يعرفها كل شعب المريخ 
 **  معلوماتي تؤكد أن مدثر خيري هو من يسيطر علي مجلس الفشل ويرسم سياساته ويمشيه يمين شمال ويترك ناس علي اسد للتصريحات الفارغة 
  ** اهداني الزميل الأستاذ عيسي السراج نسخة من كتاب ( المريخ عبر التاريخ )  والذي خرج في طباعة انيقة وحكي عن تاريخ النادي الكبير خلال ٧٥ سنة ..تحدث  عن رموزه عن رجاله الذين بذلوا الجهد وبنوه طوبة طوبة ..تحدث عن انجازاته  وبطولاته ونجومه من الزين هيبة وحتي فيصل العجب ..تحدث عن إعلامه وأشار الي   ان صحيفة المريخ اول صحيفة رياضية صدرت في السودان وكان ذلك في العام  ١٩٦٥ واول رئيس تحرير لها  كان الأستاذ طه محمد طه وأشار الكتاب الي ان  السيد خالد عبد الله اول رئيس للنادي وان الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي اخر  رئيس للنادي والكتاب مليئ بالمعلومات السرة عن أعظم نادي سوداني ويستحق ان  يطلع عليه أي مريخابي خاصة أبناء الجيل الحالي 
 ** جمال الوالي اخر رئيس للمريخ ...والمريخ الان بدون رئيس وبدون سكرتير وبدون نائب رئيس وجبانة هايصة 
  ** ياليت صحيفة الزعيم او اي صحيفة اخري تبحث عن المقالات القديمة للراحل  طه محمد طه اول رئيس تحرير لصحيفة المريخ وتقوم بنشرها ليتعلم الجيل الحالي  كيف تكون الكتابة وطه كان صاحب أسلوب لا يجاري 
 ** ٤٨ ساعة ويخوض  منتخب بلادنا معركته الفاصلة أمام تنزانيا في تصفيات بطولة الشأن ونتوقع  حضور جماهيري كبير وتشجيع داوي يا خالد ليمونة 
 ** البصري التوم فشل في مهمته كمدير لاستاد المريخ والبصري يطلب من الاتحاد العام إصلاح أرضية الملعب في الوقت الضائع ..
 ** المعروف أن مباراة السودان وتنزانيا ستقام بعد غد بإستاد المريخ والاتحاد العام لن يستطيع أن يفعل شيئا في أرضية الملعب ..
  ** الهلال يفاوض رمضان عجب رسميا ومصير مجهول لمحمد عبد الرحمن ومنجد  النيل والبقية من مطلوقي السراح والمجلس المحترم مشغول بالنظام الأساسي 
 ** طالعت عبر صحف امس خبرا يقول ان ابراهيم السنوسي الإسلامي المعروف والقيادي بحزب المؤتمر الشعبي ينوي الترشح  لرئاسة المريخ 
  ** ابراهيم السنوسي تجاوز ال ٨٠ عاما ولو في ثورة حقيقة يفترض يكون في  كوبر كواحد من الذين صنعوا الإنقاذ والمريخ والحمد الله لديه رجالات  وكفاءات تملأ العين وشباب وعلي الشيخ السنوسي ان يلزم المسجد 
 ** أكرم خيري رد امس بقوة علي تهريج علي اسد الذي اتهمه بقيادة الإضراب .
  ** الزميل دسوقي ترك الإسياد وتحول للكتابة في صحيفة المجهر السياسي  والزميلة فاطمة الصادق تحولت للكتابة في صحيفة الجوهرة ...ماذا هناك 
 ** مريخ كوستي ونيل حلفا في صدارة الدوري الوسيط وجزيرة الفيل ماسكة الدفة وايضا هلال بورتسودان 
  ** الاتحادي الدولي فرض غرامة ٣٠ الف دولار علي الاتحاد السوداني بسبب بعض  التفلتات من الجماهير  شهدتها مباراة منتخبنا الوطني السابقه وعليه نحذر  الجمهور من استخدام الالعاب النارية والليزر والشماريخ والحجارة في مباراة  بعد غد 
 ** في الأخبار ان المريخ يرفض اللعب بنيالا والفاشر بسبب  البرمجة الضاغطة ..ما فيش حاجة اسمها برمجة ضاغطة وعلي مجلس الفشل احترام  قرارات الاتحاد العام 
 ** استغلوا الطيبة في قلبك وباسم العواطف خدعوك 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** عضوية المريخ .فضيحة ..
 يتحمل مسئوليتها مجلس الفشل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتنا اليوم في افتتاح الجولة السادسة للممتاز... 

#زول_سبورت  تفتتح مباريات الجوله السادسة  من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الفضيه عصر ومساء الاربعاء بمدينتي الفاشر وعطبرة..
بملعب النقعة تنطلق الجولة عبر لقاء ساخن ومثير في ديربي الفاشر بين المريخ (السلاطين) والهلال ( الخياله ) وهي المواجهة التى غابت لثلاث مواسم لهبوط الخياله وعودتهم مؤخرا..
السلاطين بقيادة المدرب محسن سيد وللفريق (8) نقاط في المركز الثالث وخسر في الاسبوع الماضي ببورتسودان امام العرب بهدف دون رد ويسعى لاستعادة توازنه بعد انطلاقته القويه في المنافسه ويعول مدربه الكابتن محسن سيد على توليفته المميز بقيادة عناصر الخبره متمثلين في ضفر وعماد عبدالله وبخين خميس وحسين افول والحارس جاهد محجوب والنجوم الشباب بقيادة المهاجم الخطير منتصر النين وحسن الحريه وكلمون..
 فيما يستلح المدرب النجيري عزيز ادو المدير الفني للخياله بسلاح العزيمه والاصرار وكتيبته الانتحاريه بقيادة المدفعجي عبدالله ود راوه والهامي وتفاحه  وللفريق نقطتين  محتلا المركز ال14  في روليت المنافسه وتعادل على ذات الملعب سلبيا مع الخرطوم الوطني في اخر المواجهات و لقاء  الاربعاء يعتبر فرصه لتصحيح المسار  بالنسه له..
وفي عطبرة شمالا يستقبل الفلاح العطبراوي ( أبناء ضاحية كَنور ) صاحب الـ9 نقاط في المركز الثاني بقيادة المدرب الشاب ياسر الشمال في ثاني اختبار له بعد مواجهة الاهلي عطبرة في الديربي الاصغر والتى كسبها بهدفين لهدف في الجوله الماضيه بعد خلافته للمدرب ياسر محجوب (كديس) المقال من منصبه مؤخرا..
منافسه هلال كادوقلي (اسود الجبال) صاحب الـ6 نقاط في المركز الحادي عشر بقيادة الخبير الوطني محمد عبدالنبي ماو وكان الفريق قد تعثر بالتعادل على ارضه بهدف لمثله امام الرابطة بكادوقلي وقد استعد للمواجهة بمعسكر قصير بالخرطوم .
#زول_سبورت
#الدوري_السوداني_الممتاز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل: المفوضية توقف إجراءات جمعية المريخ العمومية
الخرطوم_ (اليوم التالي)
أوقفت مفوضية الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ بقرار أصدرته اليوم، إلى حين البت في طعونٍ تقدم بها أعضاء في النادي ضد قرار عقد الجمعية يوم 19 الجاري، وعلمت (اليوم التالي) أن المفوض الولائي خاطب المجلس رسمياً بالقرار صباح اليوم، وذكر مصدر مطلع أن مجلس المريخ تجاوز نظامه الأساسي وحدد موعد الجمعية قبل استيفاء مطلوباتها الواردة في النظام الأساسي الساري، وطلب من المفوضية حضور الجمعية بصفة مراقب، وأن تلك الصفة غير مدرجة لا في قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة الولائي ولا في النظام الأساسي للنادي، كما لم يبادر بإرفاق جدول أعمال الجمعية ومستنداتها إلى المفوضية، وأفاد المصدر أن المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بادر بإرسال خطاب رسمي بخصوص الجمعية العمومية إلى المفوض الولائي (بالواتساب)، قبل تسليمه إلى المفوضية بطريقة رسمية، مما يدل على عدم إلمامه بالقواعد التي تحكم التعامل بين الجهات الرسمية في الدولة، وأشار المصدر إلى أن النظام الأساسي الحالي للمريخ يظل سارياً وملزماً للمجلس إلى حين تعديله أو إلغائه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* “باج نيوز” يكشف تفاصيل تقسيم المريخ لأموال صفقة بكري المدينة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت  مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ نادي المريخ تسلّم مبلغ وقدره”40″ ألف  دولار نصيبه من صفقة انتقال لاعبه بكري عبد القادر إلى نادي القوة الجوية  العراقي مؤخرًا.
ووفق ما حصل عليه”باج نيوز”، فإنّ مجلس المريخ سلّم  آدم سوداكال مبلغ وقدره”8″ ألف دولار،عبارة عن مديونية خاصة برحلة الفريق  إلى الجزائر لمواجهة شبيبة القبائل، فيما تسلّم مدرب المريخ السابق إبراهيم  حسين مبلغ وقدره”250″ ألف جنيه متأخرات مالية.
وفي المقابل منح  اللاعب السماني الصاوي مبلغ”200″ ألف جنيه، تمثّل”50%” من المستحقات  المالية المتأخرة بطرف النادي، فيما تمّ تسليم اللاعب صلاح نمر مبلغ  وقدره”350″ ألف جنيه من جملة”750″ ألف جنيه مستحقاته المالية المتأخرة.
وانتقل  اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” إلى نادي القوة الجوية العراقي لمدة عامٍ، قبل  تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ لعامين في صفقة مالية بلغت”140″ ألف دولار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد_الحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم 
فعلهم يشبههم 

لم يفاجئني ما فعله مجلس المريخ , بسعيه الى عقد جمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي بكشف يضم 629 عضواً فقط , مثلما لم يفاجئني إسقاط اسماء المئات من أعضاء النادي , لحرمانهم من الحضور..
لو لم يفعل ذلك لما استحق لقب مجلس الدمار ولما تطابقت افعاله مع اقواله..
السيناريو المذكور كان معلوماً بالنسبة إلينا , لأن ملامحه وضعت داخل إتحاد الفساد , بتوصية تنص على عقد الجمعية بأربعمائة عضو وفرض سياسة الأمر الواقع على أعضاء النادي الكبير..
أكثر ما يثير الأسى في ما فعلوه مساء امس الأول أنهم اسقطوا اسماء معظم اعضاء اللجنة التي كلفها المجلس نفسه بتنقيح وتعديل المسودة المشوهة التي اعدها المدير التنفيذي عبر أكاديمية مغمورة لم يسمع بها احد..
الكشف الذي اعدوه بليل ونشروه في النادي يوم امس الأول خلا من اسماء معظم رموز المريخ !..
الأدهى والأمر انهم اسقطوا اسم مولانا مجذوب مجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ في الدوحة في واحدة من ابشع صور الجحود والتنكر للرجل الذي قرن الليل بالنهار لحل معضلة النظام الأساسي , وسعى مع رفاقه الميامين في رابطة الروعة لإيجاد حل ناجع لأزمة تعديل النظام الأساسي , وتحملوا كلفة عقد الورشة التي اقيمت في نادي الشرطة كاملة , ودفعوا فاتورتها غير منقوصة , بل كلفوا اثنين من اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي للرابطة بتحمل مشقة وكلفة السفر عبر الطائرة من الدوحة الى الخرطوم لحضور الورشة , وسداد تكاليفها , وتجهيز مطبوعاتها , ثم كوفئوا بإسقاط اسم رئيس الرابطة من الكشف المشوه الذي اعدوه لجمعية الكلفتة ..
هذا بالفعل يشبههم ويليق بهم..
لاغرابة فيه ولاعجب , فقد فعلوها من قبل مع الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني , عندما غيبوه عمداً عن قرار إعفاء امين المال عبد الصمد محمد عثمان , وعن قرار إعفاء المدير التنفيذي السابق منتصر الزاكي , وعن قرار تعيين المدير التنفيذي الحالي , الذي يعد اس البلاء في المريخ حالياً , بسعيه المحموم لتمرير مسودته المشوهة , والممتلئة بالقص واللصق , برغم انف كل فئات مجتمع المريخ الكبير..
نعتذر لرموز المريخ ولغالب اعضاء مجلس الشورى .. كبار المريخ وساسه وراسه .. الذين ابعدوا قسراً عن الجمعية ولأعضاء لجنة تنقيح النظام الأساسي , الذين اكد عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبدالله لنادر مالك ان أسمائهم شطبت عمداً بأمر المدير التنفيذي..
نعتذر لهم بالإنابة عن الملايين من جماهير المريخ ونقول لهم هذا ليس المريخ الذي نعرفه ..
المريخ الذي يوقر كباره ويحترم رموزه ويستشيرهم في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ويحرص على تجديد عضويتهم حتى ولو لم يتمكنوا من تجديدها بانفسهم..
لا غرابة في فعلهم ولا عجب في إزدرائهم لكبار المريخ , فقد سبق لهذا المجلس الفاشل ان قرر حل مجلس الشورى بجرة قلم لمجرد ان اعضائه ابدوا قرار تعيين لجنة ود الشيخ المكلفة بإنقاذ النادي من براثن الفشل المقيم..
ماذا نتوقع من مجلس ولد مقطوع الرأس , وسلم قيادته لمحبوس على ذمة قضايا عديدة تتصل بالإحتيال والتزوير والنصب والدجل والشعوذة؟..
الرئيس الوحيد في العالم الذي لم يحضر اي اجتماع لمجلسه لأكثر من عامين!..
مجلس ولد مقطوع الرأس , طبيعي ان يعجز عن التفكير بطريقة سليمة !..
مجلس هجين وموغل في الفشل , قبل ان يزدري النظام الأساسي الذي انتخب بموجبه عندما عدل في مواقع ضباطه الأربعة , محولاً نائب الرئيس الى امين عام , ماذا تنتظر منه سوى المساخر والجحود والخراب؟..
نحن لانستغرب فعله بقدر ما نتعجب لإقدام رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالنادي , الدكتور على البلولة على تغيير حديث ادلى به على الملأ وامام كل من حضروا ورشة نادي الشرطة رداً على سؤال وجهته له انا , وذكر فيه ان النظام الأساسي الحالي للنادي يبقى ملزماً للمجلس الى حين تعديله او إلغائه , ليتحدث امس عن إنه يتعارض مع النظام الأساسي لإتحاد الكرة !..
يامولانا البلولة , هل حدث التعارض المزعوم امس كي تزعم ان المفوضية لا تمتلك حق الإشراف على الجمعية؟..
النظام الأساسي الجديد للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم , تم تعديله في 14 سبتمبر 2017 والجمعية العمومية التي انتخبت المجلس الذي تعمل رئيساً للجنة عضويته انتخب في يوم 8 اكتوبر من العام نفسه..
لو صح حديثك ستصبح الإنتخابات التي اتت بالمجلس الحالي باطلة لأنها تمت بإشراف كامل للمفوضية التي باشرت إجراءاتها من الألف الى الياء..
نشرت كشوفات العضوية وتقبلت الطعون فيها واشرفت على عقدها واجرت انتخاباتها وفرزتها واعلنت فوز اعضاء المجلس بنفسها , فلماذا لم تتحدث عن انها تمثل طرفاً ثالثاً وقتها؟..
ولماذا قبلتم تدخلها طالما ان النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني اشترط استقلالية اعضائه عنها؟..
من ترشحوا في تلك الأنتخابات قدموا ترشيحاتهم في المفوضية , ودونوها على ورق المفوضية ودفعوا رسوماً مالية للمفوضية , وخاطبوا المفوضية كي تستكمل لهم مجلسهم وتم انتخابهم في ورق اعدته المفوضية .. اين كنتم وقتها؟؟..
لماذا لم تحدثوهم عن عدم جواز اللجوء اليها وعن ان القانون يحظر تدخلها في انتخابات المريخ بسبب نصوص واردة في النظام الأساسي للإتحاد؟..
ليس غريباً ان يصدر مثل هذا الحديث عن فني اشعة و لاعلاقة له بالقانون , ولكن العيب كل العيب ان يصدر ممن يحمل شهادة الدكتوراة في القانون , ويبدل حديثه بين يوم وليلة !..
من تبنيتم رأيه وبدلتم حديثكم لأجل مناصرته انكر مساهمتكم في إعداد مسودة النظام الأساسي ونسبها على اثير إذاعة هوى السودان امس الى اكاديمية يمتلكها , وقال إن خبراء يعملون في أكاديميته اشرفوا على إعدادها .. فكيف تزعمون انكم شاركتم في إعدادها ؟..
ايكما الصادق ياترى؟..
الصادق المذكور اعلاه لاعلاقة له بالصادق مادبو .. لذا لزم التنويه!..

آخـر الحقــــــائـــــــق

من جهل انكر الخبير المزعوم ان النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يجوز اللجوء الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية في القضايا الوطنية !..
انكر ان النظام الأساسي للإتحاد يحوي خياراً (بكلمة لو) للأعضاء الراغبين في رفع دعاوى تحكيمية لهيئة التحكيم الرياضي الوطنية (أو) محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية!..
نكرها حطب!..
نحيله الى نص المادة (66) الفقرة (1) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد نفسه , وفيها ورد مايلي : (تقدم المنازعات الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضية القومية المعترف بها من قبل الإتحاد (او) محكمة التحكيم الرياضي "كاس" بلوزان سويسرا)..
لم يكتف المشروع بتحديد اسمها بل ذكر موقعها بالمدينة والدولة!..
ذات النص تكرر في الفقرة التي تلتها في المادة التي تلتها (67) الفقرة (1) ونصت على مايلي : (يجوز اللجوء الى لمحكمة التحكية الرياضي "كاس" بلوزان سويسرا بمجرد إستنفاد جميع القنوات الداخلية للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم)..
زعم لا فض فوه ان اللجوء الى "كاس" يتم في القضايا ذات الطابع الدولي فقط!..
رددت عليه بأن المريخ افلح في جر إتحادك من اذنيه الى كاس وانك انت شخصياً  ترافعت عن الإتحاد في جلسة الإستماع الخاص بالقضية , ووقفت ضد ناديك في قضية مريخ الفاشر!..
قضية مرفوعة من نادي المريخ ضد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم , كيف تكون ذات صبغة دولية؟..
الواقعة مثار الدعوى التحكيمية حدثت في مباراة جمعت بين المريخ الأب ومريخ الفاشر!..
هل جرت المباراة في تصفيات كأس العالم او في بطولة إفريقيا لتكتسب صفة دولية ؟..
كيف يريد من يجهل قوانين اتحاده ان يمنح نفسه ميزة صياغة نظام اساسي بحجم المريخ؟..
زعم لافض فوه انه (محكم معتمد)؟..
معتمد خوجلي؟..
التحكيم العادي والرياضي يتم بموجب القانون .. وكل المحكمين و يمتلكون مؤهلات اكاديمية في القانون , فهل درست انت القانون؟..
المحكمون المعتمدون دولياً في المجال الرياضي موجودون في قائمة محكمة كاس , فهل يوجد اسمك بينهم؟..
وهل تم إعتمادك محكماً حتى في هيئة التحكيم الوطنية التي مازالت طي الغيب؟..
لجوء النادي الى مراكز تحكيم عشوائية يخالف النظام الأساسي لإتحاد الكرة ويخالف نص المادة 22 من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة للعام 2016..
زول لا عارف النظام الأساسي للإتحاد الذي يعمل في لجنته القانونية , ولا عارف القانون الوطني الذي ينظم الرياضة حدد طرق التحكيم وموقعه , يكون خبير كيف؟..
آخر خبـــر : طبيعي ان تتكاثر الطعون لتصل المفوضية والمحكمة في القائمة المسخرة التي نشرها مجلس الخراب..
*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 “باج نيوز” يكشف تفاصيل تقسيم المريخ لأموال صفقة بكري المدينة


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت  مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ نادي المريخ تسلّم مبلغ وقدره”40â€³ ألف  دولار نصيبه من صفقة انتقال لاعبه بكري عبد القادر إلى نادي القوة الجوية  العراقي مؤخرًا.
ووفق ما حصل عليه”باج نيوز”، فإنّ مجلس المريخ سلّم  آدم سوداكال مبلغ وقدره”8â€³ ألف دولار،عبارة عن مديونية خاصة برحلة الفريق  إلى الجزائر لمواجهة شبيبة القبائل، فيما تسلّم مدرب المريخ السابق إبراهيم  حسين مبلغ وقدره”250â€³ ألف جنيه متأخرات مالية.
وفي المقابل منح  اللاعب السماني الصاوي مبلغ”200â€³ ألف جنيه، تمثّل”50%” من المستحقات  المالية المتأخرة بطرف النادي، فيما تمّ تسليم اللاعب صلاح نمر مبلغ  وقدره”350â€³ ألف جنيه من جملة”750â€³ ألف جنيه مستحقاته المالية المتأخرة.
وانتقل  اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” إلى نادي القوة الجوية العراقي لمدة عامٍ، قبل  تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ لعامين في صفقة مالية بلغت”140â€³ ألف دولار




يعني سوداكال برجع القروش البدفعه . .
وهو قايل جابو رئيس عشان عبقريتو الادارية . .
                        	*

----------

